# 2015 rogue vibration



## bobbee25 (Apr 30, 2015)

While I really like the rogue, the engine doesn't seem very smooth. At first I noticed a high frequency vibration, when at a light, if I touched the edge of the empty passenger seat. I took it in and some adjustments were made. 

Now the above vibration is gone, but I can feel it in the passenger headrest. 
Often I feel a vibration in the wheel when stopped. I can hear the motor while on most new cars I have owned te engine sound was it was barely perceptible.

Secondly, there is a high frequency vibration in the steering wheel at around 1300 rpm.

Is this normal with the Rogues.


----------



## fueradeljuego (Apr 16, 2015)

my 2015 Rogue is smooth as silk with no vibration whatsoever.


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

bobbee25 said:


> While I really like the rogue, the engine doesn't seem very smooth. At first I noticed a high frequency vibration, when at a light, if I touched the edge of the empty passenger seat. I took it in and some adjustments were made.
> 
> Now the above vibration is gone, but I can feel it in the passenger headrest.
> Often I feel a vibration in the wheel when stopped. I can hear the motor while on most new cars I have owned te engine sound was it was barely perceptible.
> ...


I noticed the same as you described. There are some vibration at idle and some around 1100 1300 RPM.

I have brand new 2015 Rouge with ~350 miles.


----------



## 2015NRSL (Jun 10, 2015)

Nissan has released a TSB to address this particular vibration issue. If the front passenger seat vibrates at idle when a/c is off -OR- if the steering wheel vibrates when a/c is on then, this TSB should fix that problem. It effects both 2014 and 2015 Nissan Rogue models. Take your car to your dealer for inspection. Good luck!!


----------



## cebuen (Jun 13, 2015)

I just bought a 2015 Nissan Rogue on June 5 with the same exact issues. Slight engine noise when on idle at a stop light or stop sign and front passenger seat vibration. I'm taking my vehicle for an inspection back at the dealership June 16. The Rogue I originally test drove didn't have this issue, but I opted for a different color vehicle and thought both would exactly be the same. But they were not. I wish I test drove my current vehicle before buying. Let me know how it goes with you. Also, how do I find that TSB for this issue?


----------



## mvk80 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Any update?*

Hi - Did you take it for the inspection and what did they do it fix it? I have the same issue on my 2015 Rogue SV bought on 13th June. Got an appointment for inspection this Friday
Thanks!


----------



## urban_agent (Jun 23, 2015)

Do u know where I can find this TSB?


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

urban_agent said:


> Do u know where I can find this TSB?


 NTB15-048: 2014-2015 NISSAN ROGUE; VIBRATION IN STEERING WHEEL OR PASSENGER FRONT SEAT AT IDLE

Nissanhelp.com Forums


----------



## urban_agent (Jun 23, 2015)

Thank you. Yep, that TSB solved my issue. Dealer serviced and fixed it.


----------



## brsexton (Jul 25, 2015)

urban_agent said:


> Thank you. Yep, that TSB solved my issue. Dealer serviced and fixed it.



Hi. I too am having this issues with a brand new 2015 Rogue with 300 miles on it. We noticed it at first, but thought it was normal for this car until I read this post. Do you what the TSB entails? I am curious if it is just a software update, or something physical that they have to do.


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

brsexton said:


> Hi. I too am having this issues with a brand new 2015 Rogue with 300 miles on it. We noticed it at first, but thought it was normal for this car until I read this post. Do you what the TSB entails? I am curious if it is just a software update, or something physical that they have to do.


This TSB is about increasing idle speed by 70 rpm.


----------



## BAM (Jul 29, 2015)

RGOLD said:


> This TSB is about increasing idle speed by 70 rpm.


The TSB is NTB15-048. I am EXTREMELY DISAPPOINTED in my brand new 2015 Nissan Rogue. I noticed the vibration while sitting at a traffic light within one week of purchasing this vehicle. I initially thought the 95+ degree afternoon temperature in southwest Florida was relative to the A/C struggling to cool the cabin. I bought my Rouge on 7/14/2015. I took it to the local Nissan dealership (where I purchased it) the next Tuesday on 7/21/2015. The service advisor also noticed the vibration and noted that it was more prominent when in gear -- either drive or reverse. The mechanic performed the 27-point vehicle inspection as well as the previously mentioned technical bulletin. I hoped that this "fixed" the vibration, but the VIBRATION IS EVEN MORE NOTICEABLE AND ANNOYING! When I am stopped (for whatever reason) and the vehicle is in drive or reverse, I can hear what seems like a struggling A/C or engine -- very concerning! I can also feel the vibration in the driver seat. It's like a strong, buzzing feeling up through my abdomen and chest and through my arm (that is either on the arm rest or near the driver-side window). I again visited the same dealership yesterday on 7/28/2015. The same service advisor said there is nothing more that they can do. I asked for the Nissan consumer affairs/complaint number 800-647-7261, which I called yesterday. Today I've been playing telephone tag with Consumer Affairs representative. I CANNOT believe there is NOTHING else that Nissan can do to resolve this EXTREMELY ANNOYING AND SAFETY CONCERNING ISSUE!!! At this point, I should be in love with my brand new vehicle and promoting it to anyone who will listen. After spending the last couple of years researching and shopping for a reputable, highly rated SUV, I chose to purchase this Nissan because of my previous experience with my most recent Nissan and the local dealership. If anyone knows how to realistically resolve this problem, I am interested in your response. Many thanks!


----------



## BAM (Jul 29, 2015)

P.S. I apologize for the shouting all caps...just feeling frustrated.


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

The engine is still breaking in. Give it 1000 miles and it will smooth it self out. I also felt some vibration at the beginning but not like you are describing. Now the my car has about 1600 miles and the engine feels much smoother even tough I didn't bother do to the TSB.


----------



## Ttucker (Aug 6, 2015)

In central Illinois and I'm having same issues - both vibration and AC. AC has randomly shutoff twice while running and only cools using inside cabin air. Vibration issue as well. It's at the dealer now. 

Does the TSB really fix either issues? I love the vehicle size, visibility, etc. 

I have the front wheel drive, are these issues with the AWD?


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

TSB should cover either issue. The vibrations are caused by low RPM settings while engine is idle in order to improve MPG. The 2015 Honda CRV is much worse. You can Google about it. Nissan seams to do much better job dumping engine vibrations even tough occasionally you may feel some vibration.


----------



## Ttucker (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for info but the TSB didn't fix vibration. For a 26k vehicle, I expect more. I will be taking it back again to address. 

Also the AC takes 10-15 seconds to turn on and then doesn't cool unless inside air is used.


----------



## chinkrogueowner (Aug 13, 2015)

Hey guys does ur window wipe dont fully extend out ? the hood is in the way preventing the wipes to full stand out


----------



## wade657 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello, guys.

When the rotation speed goes aroung 2000 RPM, do you guys feel some weird feeling(like vibration) on the accelarate pad?


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

wade657 said:


> Hello, guys.
> 
> When the rotation speed goes aroung 2000 RPM, do you guys feel some weird feeling(like vibration) on the accelarate pad?


Yes, It's around 1400 RPM. Typical due to gear overdrive, trying to keep engine in rev low for fuel economy.


----------



## rickytela (Sep 23, 2015)

cebuen said:


> I just bought a 2015 Nissan Rogue on June 5 with the same exact issues. Slight engine noise when on idle at a stop light or stop sign and front passenger seat vibration. I'm taking my vehicle for an inspection back at the dealership June 16. The Rogue I originally test drove didn't have this issue, but I opted for a different color vehicle and thought both would exactly be the same. But they were not. I wish I test drove my current vehicle before buying. Let me know how it goes with you. Also, how do I find that TSB for this issue?


I have the same issue. Now i wish i read these before


----------



## toosensitive (Oct 2, 2015)

I get the same vibration between 1200 and 1500 rpm. Putting in in Sport mode helps but doesn't completely eliminate. It feels like a games controller with rumble. It irritates my hands and arms and now I am so focused on it it is infuriating. I get the same feeling but to a lesser extent with the accelerator pedal. This should be an easy software fix but the dealer says its normal and there is nothing they can do.


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Rouge 2015 Vibration*



RGOLD said:


> I noticed the same as you described. There are some vibration at idle and some around 1100 1300 RPM.
> 
> I have brand new 2015 Rouge with ~350 miles.


I have the car for less than two weeks. The vibration as you described at any speed when accelerating. Just came from the dealership for this problem for the second time. I have a tech driving the car and he said he feels vibration and its probably the CVT. He asked me to wait and 20 minutes, later service advisor told me that this is typical for all Rouges and he wants me to come back after 2,500 miles on the car. He talk to Nissan and they think it will smooth out with more miles on the car, and if not then they will flash the ECU but Nissan is still working on the new software. My work order still says no problems noticed. Going back tomorrow to get all this in writing. I spend almost 28K and can't enjoy my new car, I just hate driving it.


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Vibration, Vibration*



wade657 said:


> Hello, guys.
> 
> When the rotation speed goes aroung 2000 RPM, do you guys feel some weird feeling(like vibration) on the accelarate pad?


Yes, it all over the RPM range in my car, Rouge 2015 with 390 miles.
Dealer plays games with me. I have only verbal confirmation of the issue, the service advisor refuses to put in writing.


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Same issue, dealer says its normal.


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

YES, I do have the same problem. Plus the steering wheel vibrates.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

And according to the dealer-- Nissan has never had a defective vehicle come off their assembly line, or at least they have never heard of it...
Stay on them. 
Is steering wheel vibrating while driving or while idling at a stop?


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Vibration*

It shakes at a stop and while driving. Of the record dealer admits the problem, but wouldn't put on the work order in writing. Frustrating experience. Don't want to start with the lawyers.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

And the dealer wonders why, I am in no rush to trade in my 2006 X trail... On my end I wonder why--I would get rid of a vehicle with over 100,000 miles that is running perfectly without a hint of transmission issues, to change it for one that could prove to be far more problematic.
It occurs to me, that if this was a different manufacturers forum, the company would have somebody responding to you here and seeking to help you out. Nissan is rather lacking when it comes the way it relates to customers on line.
In your shoes, I would be inclined to disconnect the negative cable from your battery for about half an hour, and then reconnect. You will have to reset your entertainment unit settings, for radio presets, but what it should do is reset your ecu and tcu to their original specs. It will erase its ''learned'' behavior and start anew. Think reboot of your pc. You might also try changing brands of gas and using a different station than you usually use. Its what I would try, won't affect warranty or anything and you have nothing to lose. Good luck. Hope it smoothes out.


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Rouge Vibration*



quadraria10 said:


> And the dealer wonders why, I am in no rush to trade in my 2006 X trail... On my end I wonder why--I would get rid of a vehicle with over 100,000 miles that is running perfectly without a hint of transmission issues, to change it for one that could prove to be far more problematic.
> It occurs to me, that if this was a different manufacturers forum, the company would have somebody responding to you here and seeking to help you out. Nissan is rather lacking when it comes the way it relates to customers on line.
> In your shoes, I would be inclined to disconnect the negative cable from your battery for about half an hour, and then reconnect. You will have to reset your entertainment unit settings, for radio presets, but what it should do is reset your ecu and tcu to their original specs. It will erase its ''learned'' behavior and start anew. Think reboot of your pc. You might also try changing brands of gas and using a different station than you usually use. Its what I would try, won't affect warranty or anything and you have nothing to lose. Good luck. Hope it smoothes out.


Thank you, I will try today and let you know.


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Vibration, Vibration*



Russian1 said:


> Thank you, I will try today and let you know.


Nothing but empty promises. Service manager admits to problem but still nothing in writing. I think, that Nissan released a number of TSBs and they know.


----------



## BAM (Jul 29, 2015)

Just now checking in with this forum since earlier this summer. I am still having the vibration issues -- ugh! Mileage is at about 2200 now.

I like almost everything else about this 2015 Rogue except for the vibration problems I previously mentioned. Now the vibration seems intermittent -- occurring more often than not, which is still extremely frustrating. I'm in stop and go traffic every time I drive. It's difficult to ignore my hands and fingers visually shaking as well as the vibration through my chest when the vehicle is idling at a light or stop sign. It's also hard to ignore the annoying noisy engine. In my opinion, a vehicle in this price range with the supposed positive reputation should not be giving us these problems. 

Thank you for the information in this forum. I am going to share the with the Nissan service department at my local dealership. 

Wondering if our problems aren't resolved if this could be a class action scenario?


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*vibration*



BAM said:


> Just now checking in with this forum since earlier this summer. I am still having the vibration issues -- ugh! Mileage is at about 2200 now.
> 
> I like almost everything else about this 2015 Rogue except for the vibration problems I previously mentioned. Now the vibration seems intermittent -- occurring more often than not, which is still extremely frustrating. I'm in stop and go traffic every time I drive. It's difficult to ignore my hands and fingers visually shaking as well as the vibration through my chest when the vehicle is idling at a light or stop sign. It's also hard to ignore the annoying noisy engine. In my opinion, a vehicle in this price range with the supposed positive reputation should not be giving us these problems.
> 
> ...


Nope, I hope. Class action is when the lawyers get all the money.


----------



## BAM (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm trying not to feel hopeless regarding this situation -- sad but true.

After I complained to Nissan North America after my first post months ago, I was immediately connected to the service manager at my local dealership. He went on a test drive with me, and he also noticed the problems I've noted here. He thinks it might be the plastic breather box, which he said is inferior in the newly designed, more fuel efficient vehicles. He said he wrapped insulation around the breather box. This "fix" lasted about a couple of days. 

My thoughts regarding class action are that I want Nissan to fix this problem that it seems like many of us are having with our new (now aging) 2015 Rogues. It seems to me that Nissan engineering should already have a resolution by now. How hard can this be for auto engineers???

On the only positive note I can think of for now...I'm glad to know I'm not the only one with this issue.

: / --> : ]


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Vibration, Vibration*



BAM said:


> I'm trying not to feel hopeless regarding this situation -- sad but true.
> 
> After I complained to Nissan North America after my first post months ago, I was immediately connected to the service manager at my local dealership. He went on a test drive with me, and he also noticed the problems I've noted here. He thinks it might be the plastic breather box, which he said is inferior in the newly designed, more fuel efficient vehicles. He said he wrapped insulation around the breather box. This "fix" lasted about a couple of days.
> 
> ...


Nissan Publications 10/10/15, 8:20 AM
http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/TSB/TSB_xml/nmIndex.aspx?tsbType=TSB Page 1 of 2
HOME
TECHNICAL SERVICE BULLETINS
For this Market : North America
In this Language : English
For this Model : Rogue
For Model Year : 2015
With this Document Title :
Including Keywords : vibration
Enter the model name of the vehicle you are searching accessory installation instructions for and enter the
part number of the accessory you are attempting to install. If you do not know the part number, enter a key
word from the accessory description. If the instructions you are seeking are not listed, delete the part
number and key words and review the full listing for the model you selected.
Subject: SB 2013-2015 Altima & 2014-2016 Rogue; Enhanced Diagnostic Logic for CVT
Jud
Summary of NTB15083:
IF YOU CONFIRM: The customer reports a transmission judder (shake, shudder, single or multiple
bumps or vibration). NOTE: A new diagnostic logic has been established to enhance the diagnostic
process by storing diagnostic trouble codes (DTCs) on applied vehicles. These new DTC’s are: P17F1
(CVT_JUDDER (C/U INSPECTION)) P17F0 (CVT_JUDDER (T/M INSPECTION)) ACTION: 1. Refer to
step 6 and TABLE A on page 4 in the SERVICE PROCEDURE to confirm this bulletin applies to the
vehicle you areworking on. 2. If this bulletin applies, reprogram the TCM (Transmission Control
Module). Please see this bulletin for further details.
Subject: SB 2013-2015 Altima And 2014-2016 Rogue; CVT Judder & DTC P17F0 And/Or
P17F1
Summary of NTB15084:
IF YOU CONFIRM: The customer reports a transmission judder (shake, shudder, single or multiple
bumps or vibration), AND One of the following DTCs are stored in the TCM: - P17F0 (CVT_JUDDER
(T/M INSPECTION)) - P17F1 (CVT_JUDDER (C/U INSPECTION)) NOTE: - If a transmission judder (as
described above) is NOT reported by the customer, this bulletin does not apply. - If DTC P17F0 or
P17F1 was NOT found stored, this bulletin does not apply. - NTB15-083, Enhanced Diagnostic Logic
For CVT Judder, has reprogramming instructions that may apply. ACTIONS: Perform the SERVICE
PROCEDURE, starting on page 3. - Review the Repair Flow Chart on page 2. NOTE: Essential Tool
Tech Cam (borescope) J-51951 has been sent to dealers. This tool’s attachments make CVT
inspection possible. See this bulletin for further detail.
Subject: SB 2014-2015 Rogue; Vibration in Steering Wheel or Passenger Front Seat
Summary of NTB15048:
IF YOU CONFIRM Vibration, booming or drone is present while stopped, at idle and transmission is in
Drive: * From the steering wheel with the A/C ON. Or * From the front passenger seat with the A/C
OFF. And * The level of vibration is greater than a known good vehicle. ACTION Refer to the Flow
Chart on page 2 to confirm if this bulletin applies. Please see this bulletin for further details.
Subject: SB Nissan; Vibration and/or Noise When Making Low Speed Turns
Summary of NTB10029:
IF YOU CONFIRM There is a vibration or judder feeling from the rear of the vehicle; * when making
turns * on dry roads * at low speeds (under 40 MPH) And * The above vibration does not occur if the
Nissan Publications 10/10/15, 8:20 AM
http://www.nissan-techinfo.com/TSB/TSB_xml/nmIndex.aspx?tsbType=TSB Page 2 of 2
Electric Controlled Coupling is electrically disconnected. NOTE: In some cases, electrically
disconnecting the Electric Controlled Coupling may not eliminate the vibration as described above. In
these cases, further confirm the incident by removing the rear propeller shaft and retest. If the
vibration does not occur with the rear propeller shaft removed, the incident is confirmed. ACTION
Replace the Electric Controlled Coupling for the rear final drive. * DO NOT replace the entire Rear
Final Drive assemblyfor this incident, if itshould occur. See this bulletin for further detail.
Previous 1 Next


----------



## toosensitive (Oct 2, 2015)

Went to the dealership again and they drove the car with me. Basically the same story about how this is normal. I mentioned the TSB and they said that it wouldn't help as there is nothing wrong with the vehicle. He said the vibration doesnt bother him and he probably would never have noticed it. I am swapping cars with my wife to see if she notices anything. If she likes it she can keep it cos I am not enjoying driving this car. From now on when I purchase a car I wont buy anything other than 6 speed automatic. These new fuel efficient transmissions, CVT and 9 Speed, each have their problems.

What I do find weird is there is very little talk of the Rogue Vibration on various websites but the CRV vibrations are widely discussed. I avoided the CRV because I saw all that was written up. I never saw any discussions of the Rogue vibrations....weird.


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Vibration, Vibration*



toosensitive said:


> Went to the dealership again and they drove the car with me. Basically the same story about how this is normal. I mentioned the TSB and they said that it wouldn't help as there is nothing wrong with the vehicle. He said the vibration doesnt bother him and he probably would never have noticed it. I am swapping cars with my wife to see if she notices anything. If she likes it she can keep it cos I am not enjoying driving this car. From now on when I purchase a car I wont buy anything other than 6 speed automatic. These new fuel efficient transmissions, CVT and 9 Speed, each have their problems.
> 
> What I do find weird is there is very little talk of the Rogue Vibration on various websites but the CRV vibrations are widely discussed. I avoided the CRV because I saw all that was written up. I never saw any discussions of the Rogue vibrations....weird.


Hello guys,
I am really pissed at the situation and, by the way many of the reviewers mention the vibration issue look it up on Google. I intend to fight this with Nissan all the way to court. Hate when people lie to me. They better find solution ASAP. Lemon law lawyers working free for you, Nissan pays their fees. The only solution for me now is to drive in sport mode as the vibration is not as bad at 1700 RPM. The other way is put the overdrive button on off position but you will pay more at the pump.


----------



## Russian1 (Oct 6, 2015)

*Vibration*

It is a definite problems and looks exactly what Honda CR-V has. Just posted a law suite against Honda CRV. We Rouge owners keep quiet then the issue will be never resolved. I checked a numbers of cars at the dealers and all of them having vibration issue. Don't let Nissan get away with this. Please voice your problems across internet to be noticed.


----------



## tlevin (Nov 10, 2015)

I am currently considering buying a new 2015 Rogue SL AWD, should I check for vibration first or hold off altogether? Is this a manufacturing defect that affects all cars or only some?


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

tlevin said:


> I am currently considering buying a new 2015 Rogue SL AWD, should I check for vibration first or hold off altogether? Is this a manufacturing defect that affects all cars or only some?


I have new 2015 Rogue SL AWD and don't have vibration issues. I would recommend you going for a test drive and feel the car your self.


----------



## BAM (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you for your advice and the forum comments n this site relative to my 2015 Nissan Rogue vibration concerns. I decided to wait for my vacation this week to try to work with my local Nissan service department. I will share with the service manager the information in this site. Keeping my fingers crossed something can be done because I still have the same problems since I bought this vehicle July of 2015.


----------



## Niissan 1 (Dec 30, 2015)

I just purchased a 2016 Nissan Rogue and I noticed the vibration in the Steering wheel and I can also feel the vibration in the gas pedal when accelerating between 15 -20 mph and seems to go away when I take my foot off the gas. This car had 12 miles on it. I took it back to the dealer and they checked it and they also felt the vibration but could not tell me what was wrong or what they could do about it. Anyone else having similar problem.


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

Niissan 1 said:


> I just purchased a 2016 Nissan Rogue and I noticed the vibration in the Steering wheel and I can also feel the vibration in the gas pedal when accelerating between 15 -20 mph and seems to go away when I take my foot off the gas. This car had 12 miles on it. I took it back to the dealer and they checked it and they also felt the vibration but could not tell me what was wrong or what they could do about it. Anyone else having similar problem.


Nothing to worry about this is normal. To get better gas/mileage the CVT is setting the engine to the lowest RPM. You can engage the Overdrive button when you are in slow traffic, that will cause the engine RPM to go higher and vibration will go away.


----------



## neverdiewj (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi, I have similar issue with you guys but not same. I will claim to BBB about the issue. Does anyone tried BBB before or any idea how it works?

Please see the linked forums what I posted 2weeks ago.
http://www.nissanforums.com/2008-nissan-rogue/226817-2016-rogue-vibration-shaking-high-speed.html

Thank you!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

When I was at the dealer a few weeks ago, I checked out the new Rogue/Xtrail again. Noticed that if I tapped the steering wheel it seemed to have some movement to it. In fact, despite the looks it felt rather flimsy and I was surprised how thin it was. Could the vibrations somehow be linked to Nissan cheaping out here with the steering column and wheel. It just doesn't feel as robust and solid as the one in my 2006 X Trail. Sunroof appears to be the same size, but only half of it opens as compared to mine. My general impression is that they have seemingly upgraded the interior, but that the underlying mechanicals aren't as robust. I guess it stands to reason as the pricing is similar to what it was 10 years ago.


----------



## rougeprob (Feb 6, 2016)

*Same problem*

I have bought my 2015 Nissan Rouge on jan 1st. I have done bit of research before selecting rouge over cx5 and CRV and unfortunately i overlooked this issue. When i test drove the car, all was good and 3rd i found that i had a weird vibration on the accelerate pad and also little vibration on steering..i was confused and taken my car for service within a week and service guy told me that everything works as per the design. He suggested me to try again and incase if it is worse then asked me get it back..it was kind of ok for week but not 100% perfect and slowly started again...
These are my observations
1) Its not worse when the outside temperature is less than 50F or early in the morning.
2) It is worse in the evenings and when RPM between 2000 and 3000.
3) Steering wheel vibration when i accelerate otherwise kind of ok.

when i was searching or researching on this issue, one of the rouge owner suggested to use *89 octane gas*. I am not sure whether this solves the problem but i am going to try next time and if its not working i will take it for service. I know after reading all the comments i have hope on dealer service but juz incase..plz let me know if any one of you had a solution for this issue or workaround. Its very hard to drive with this issue considering its a brand new vehicle.


----------



## Roshan (Feb 7, 2016)

I have same problem with nissan rogue 2015
I feel vibration on gas paddle and bit on steering on the floor and seat..new rough bought ead of 2015..red car
Already in 3 tob4 time to dealer 2 days back they its normal for cvt..
I feel cheated not happy at all with new car..
I am almost 4000 mile ..
No one is helping.i hope we can do something about.


----------



## Roshan (Feb 7, 2016)

Vary vary angry. 
And disappoint hope they can find fix..
My 2007 with old tires do better. .
Cant believe nissan knows that but..laying to us


----------



## Roshan (Feb 7, 2016)

Its vary worse in highway ..
Cant believe they have not feel anything. .
Bought car from bommrito west..mo


----------



## chevron2105 (Feb 17, 2016)

*Me too!*

I had the same thing! I have a 2014 Nissan Versa. I purchased the car used back in the summer when the weather was nice. The car ran like it was new for 6 months. In fact I was impressed with how smooth it ran considering that it had almost 40k miles on it. Six months later I went in for an oil change and the dealer told me that my tcm had to be reprogrammed. Immediately after the reprogram, while driving home from the dealer, my car started shaking and vibrating really bad. I noticed it would happen when stopped at the red light or when idle. 

It was so bad that I could feel it in the steering wheel, in my leg, and in my seat (felt like a massage chair.lol) I could even see my phone shaking in the cup holder. However I noticed that when I put it in neutral the car would become completely still. As I said prior to this update I really had no issues with the car. In a panic, I contacted the dealer who said that it was not normal and to bring the car back in. 

A few days later I went back to the dealer. They diagnosed it as a bad motor mount and fixed it. I picked up the car and it was alot smoother than before. However, I still noticed a lingering vibration in the steering wheel and in the brake area. It seemed to be aggravated when the temperatures dropped into the negative single digits. 

Finally after about a week we got a day where the temps rose into the 40's and to my surprise I came out in the morning to go to work. I turned on my car and when I started her up she was so quiet I had to turn my radio off to see if she was running...lol. I drove the car around that day and it was like whatever was causing the vibrations just corrected itself. lol. 

The temp has not dropped yet and she is running as great as the day I brought her. My thoughts are maybe having the motor mount replaced helped as the vibrations seemed to lesson after that. But the vibrations completely disapeared with the rising temps. So I think the vibrations in my case were somehow related to the freezing cold temps. I tried everything I could do to recreate the vibrations but so far I haven't been able to...lol

Also wanted to add that I drove a 2015 Nissan Altima (rental car). While the car did drive alot smoother than my car, I did notice at times that there was some small vibrations present when idling especially in the steering wheel. Though it was not as bad as what I was experiencing.


----------



## chrissmith (Feb 28, 2016)

Niissan 1 said:


> I just purchased a 2016 Nissan Rogue and I noticed the vibration in the Steering wheel and I can also feel the vibration in the gas pedal when accelerating between 15 -20 mph and seems to go away when I take my foot off the gas. This car had 12 miles on it. I took it back to the dealer and they checked it and they also felt the vibration but could not tell me what was wrong or what they could do about it. Anyone else having similar problem.


Yes, I have very similar problems. I just bought my 2016 Rogue yesterday and it has vibration issues, especially at low RPM's. I drive in sport mode just to avoid it. I'm planning on bringing it into the service department soon, but don't have high hopes for a quick resolution.


----------



## chrissmith (Feb 28, 2016)

*I have similar problems*



Niissan 1 said:


> I just purchased a 2016 Nissan Rogue and I noticed the vibration in the Steering wheel and I can also feel the vibration in the gas pedal when accelerating between 15 -20 mph and seems to go away when I take my foot off the gas. This car had 12 miles on it. I took it back to the dealer and they checked it and they also felt the vibration but could not tell me what was wrong or what they could do about it. Anyone else having similar problem.


I just bought a brand new 2016 Rogue and it vibrates a lot, especially at low RPM's. I plan on bringing it in to the dealer.


----------



## Landsharkk (Feb 22, 2016)

I've bought a 2016 Nissan Rogue SV last weekend and also have the vibrations at low RPM's. It seems like it's bogging down the engine when at any cruising speed. RPM's are sitting just under 1,250 which is super low for any car. I think that may be the reason it's vibrating. Basically it's running too low RPM's for the gear it's choosing/choosing the wrong gear for the speed/rpm.

Has anyone taken their car to the dealership and got a response?


----------



## winniefer (Mar 2, 2016)

*winniefer*

I bought my Rouge AWD last September 2015. After 3 weeks I noticed that when I turned the engine there's a sound in front,it's like clacking noise. One day it was really loud so i recorded it and made an appointment with my dealer. When I went there,you can't really hear the sound so I let the mechanic hear what I recorded and he told me that it was a metal cooling down and he told me that it's what car company are making now..And I told him my old car doesn't have that sound and he said it's because it's a different car. He said it's normal.. Anyone has the same problem like this?....I also noticed now that the front seat vibrates...so i'm


----------



## shad182 (Apr 26, 2016)

*Reply to vibration thread*

I bought a 2010 Rogue used with 33K miles from a Kia Dealer and had the same type vibration. Sometimes at a light, or stop sign it would stall. I would have to shut down and re-start the car. At After several attempts (at 38K AND 50K,) to fix (under warranty I paid extra for), they told me I had to PAY for a throttle body clean out since it wasn't covered. It did seem to alleviate the vibration and so far no stalling, but RPM's drop when stopped. I have a 2005 Honda Pilot with 208000 miles and never needed a "clean out". Never again!


----------



## noms23 (Apr 28, 2016)

Good day rogue owners,

Mine is 2016 nissan rogue, im having this noise or some kind of vibration under the foot well of the 2nd row seat, right side. My observation is that i think because of the low idle rpm. When i started the engine then warmed it up the noise or vibration occurs. But when turned on the AC, the noise will be gone, but when i shift to R or D, it will come back and when i put it to P or N it will be gone again, then when turned off the AC it will come back - the noise/vibration. The service advisor told me it is normal which is the engine or exhaust (hope so). And when i drove the car without AC i always hear it everytime i stopped regardless of the gears in place. Any thoughts? Im really concern re the safety because i always have my 4 year old daughter with me everytime i use the car. TIA


----------



## cn2100 (Jun 10, 2016)

bobbee25 said:


> While I really like the rogue, the engine doesn't seem very smooth. At first I noticed a high frequency vibration, when at a light, if I touched the edge of the empty passenger seat. I took it in and some adjustments were made.
> 
> Now the above vibration is gone, but I can feel it in the passenger headrest.
> Often I feel a vibration in the wheel when stopped. I can hear the motor while on most new cars I have owned te engine sound was it was barely perceptible.
> ...


I have the same issue with the 2016 Rogue SV AWD. Seems like Nissan has not learnt from the experience. Now Nissan is blatantly defining the Cabin Vibrations as a "Operating Characteristic" of the car!


----------



## gs42577 (Jun 13, 2016)

*2015 Nissan Rogue Vibration*

cn2100 I replied to you in the other thread but wanted to post my findings here as well...

I am experiencing the same vibration that you described in your thread. The dealership and Nissan performed the TSB to increase the idle RPM but it did not resolve the issue. Currently, my case is with the BBB and I am awaiting a decision. The BBB sent a third party inspector and he verified the vibration that Nissan claimed was a characteristic. My first Rogue (2014) was bought back by Nissan after it rolled out of our garage while in park and had steering issues they could not fix. The 2015 that was the replacement now has a number of issues including vibration. Nissan is trying to claim this is a characteristic just like Honda did with the CRV. Honda also released an initial TSB to increase the idle RPM, same as Nissan. After the class action lawsuit with Honda, they were forced to release another TSB that included a number of expensive fixes. Nissan is not willing to own up to the problem as it will cost them a lot of money and potential MPG.

The issues I am experiencing with the 2015 include popping noises while steering (even after the TSB), vibration at idle, HVAC compressor stuck after turning defrost on then off in vent mode, driver seat moves/pops, squeaking brake pedal (even after brake booster replacement) and groaning noise from steering wheel.


----------



## burhan (Sep 26, 2016)

I bought 2016 Rogue SV Premium with moonroof in Sep'2016 and started feeling the vibrations after driving it for few miles. Took it to dealer and they increased Idle RPM. It got little better but still it vibrates more than my 15 year old Minivan at Stop while in D. Also, I feel lot of vibration on steering wheel, accelerator in low RPM. Also buzzing sound in cabin. Took the car back to Dealer and surprisingly enough not until I read other customers experience, all three of their technicians concluded, its normal. Rather its a cover up. They all know deep inside their heart that this is an issue. But Nissan as well as Dealer under their guidance are advised to keep denying that there is any vibration and noise issue. Its such a shame, instead of enjoying the new car, have to deal with this issue. I bought new car because I was fed up of visiting garage every 2-3 months to get fixed something. Alas, after spending 28 grands, doing the same, albeit more frequently. Just can't believe in 2016, facing this kind of issue, irresponsible response from Nissan and its dealer. What a shame. Any new buyer, please decide to buy this car at your own risk to accept the vibration, noise and discomfort.


----------



## sayedctg06 (Oct 22, 2016)

lol. I got a response. they reacted like I am a fool. they said it's normal. they didn't even give me anything in writing. mine has 1500 miles on it.


----------



## sayedctg06 (Oct 22, 2016)

recently I had one more problem.when trying to slowdown RPM wasn't going under 3000. tried to stop completely, nothing happened. finally I had to stop the ignition and start again. is anyone else face the same problem?


----------



## burhan (Sep 26, 2016)

Gosh. This is maddening. I even contacted their corporate office and they have given me in writing that I can contact BBA if I am not happy with their resolution of my complaint which certainly I am not. Its a real shame. More of Nissan buyers need to come out of shadow and share their feedback vis-a-vis have Nissan feel the pain of customers and thereby forced to accept the problem and fix it. 

Additionally while making 90 degree turn at times get clicking sound. Was told Nissan engineering aware of the issue and working on the fix.


----------



## sayedctg06 (Oct 22, 2016)

is their anyway we can file case altogether to get a result. if anyone interested I am in.


----------



## redavenger (Jan 13, 2017)

anyone got any further updates regarding this kind of vibration?

my 2016 xtrail / rogue has started to do similar things, not as bad, but still noticeable


----------



## james22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Had the same problem that you guys are describing last year,although for me it started in the 8000 mile range. Went to the dealership 3 times before the issue was resolved.It had nothing to do with the engine, transmission or drive shaft.The problem was a metal in the undercarriage of the car,which got heated when it was hot outside(generally 60 degrees and upwards).I would advise people who are still having this problem to tell the mechanic/specialist to look underneath the car for a metal that might be the problem and replace the metal (will update the name of the part once I find my service papers)

The mechanic found the problem by dumb luck the 4th time we took the car in. Have not had the problem since.


----------



## Warren81 (Feb 5, 2020)

BAM said:


> The TSB is NTB15-048. I am EXTREMELY DISAPPOINTED in my brand new 2015 Nissan Rogue. I noticed the vibration while sitting at a traffic light within one week of purchasing this vehicle. I initially thought the 95+ degree afternoon temperature in southwest Florida was relative to the A/C struggling to cool the cabin. I bought my Rouge on 7/14/2015. I took it to the local Nissan dealership (where I purchased it) the next Tuesday on 7/21/2015. The service advisor also noticed the vibration and noted that it was more prominent when in gear -- either drive or reverse. The mechanic performed the 27-point vehicle inspection as well as the previously mentioned technical bulletin. I hoped that this "fixed" the vibration, but the VIBRATION IS EVEN MORE NOTICEABLE AND ANNOYING! When I am stopped (for whatever reason) and the vehicle is in drive or reverse, I can hear what seems like a struggling A/C or engine -- very concerning! I can also feel the vibration in the driver seat. It's like a strong, buzzing feeling up through my abdomen and chest and through my arm (that is either on the arm rest or near the driver-side window). I again visited the same dealership yesterday on 7/28/2015. The same service advisor said there is nothing more that they can do. I asked for the Nissan consumer affairs/complaint number 800-647-7261, which I called yesterday. Today I've been playing telephone tag with Consumer Affairs representative. I CANNOT believe there is NOTHING else that Nissan can do to resolve this EXTREMELY ANNOYING AND SAFETY CONCERNING ISSUE!!! At this point, I should be in love with my brand new vehicle and promoting it to anyone who will listen. After spending the last couple of years researching and shopping for a reputable, highly rated SUV, I chose to purchase this Nissan because of my previous experience with my most recent Nissan and the local dealership. If anyone knows how to realistically resolve this problem, I am interested in your response. Many thanks!



I'm having the same issue with my 2015 Nissan rogue perhaps it is the noise cancellation that is malfunctioning. Also I noticed using higher octane gas helps and after driving long hours during the day the vibration is gone at some stop lights. I also have the vibration when the AC is turned on or if it is in drive and I have the brake on stopped at a light. Although I have a suspicion that noise cancellation may cause more mechanical friction and the engine might not last as long. Just like Howard Hughes in The aviator movie The xf11.


----------



## Trung (Oct 1, 2021)

james22 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Had the same problem that you guys are describing last year,although for me it started in the 8000 mile range. Went to the dealership 3 times before the issue was resolved.It had nothing to do with the engine, transmission or drive shaft.The problem was a metal in the undercarriage of the car,which got heated when it was hot outside(generally 60 degrees and upwards).I would advise people who are still having this problem to tell the mechanic/specialist to look underneath the car for a metal that might be the problem and replace the metal (will update the name of the part once I find my service papers)
> 
> The mechanic found the problem by dumb luck the 4th time we took the car in. Have not had the problem since.


James, did you ever figure out what part that was or what the mechanic replaced it with?


----------

